# Creating Chars: MBTI vs C. F(x) vs Socionics vs Enneagram vs Blood Type vs Horoscope



## Kanzen (Oct 23, 2013)

First, I want to tell you that I like to write stories (in my native language because my English is not that good).
So, it will be great if I can create realistic characters and each of them have their own interesting traits, I think.

So, which one of this will be the best for me to refer to?
Any helpful advice for me?

For now, I plan to use 'embodiment' style. Examples (random names):
Lucy: Embodiment of INFP
Jack: Embodiment of Ne (MBTI)
Sarah: Embodiment of ESTj
Sam: Embodiment of Ti (Socionics)
Diana: Embodiment of Type 8
Alice: Embodiment of Blood A
Green: Embodiment of Taurus

What's your opinion?
Thank you


----------



## 509087 (Mar 13, 2014)

Personality through blood type? Never heard of that before. Now I'm curious.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Horoscope because I can choose it BUT it must be a recent one.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I voted Enneagram solely on the basis of it being easily catered towards character growth/development.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Enneagram gives the two dimensional starting point, MBTI (or socionics) allows you to develop, cognitive functions and pure enneagram is good for background characters, blood type and horoscope are just fun for flavor.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I always use a combination of astrological charts, MBTI/functions, and enneagram/tritype. Occasionally I'll throw Big 5 in there too. They're really helpful with building a realistic personality!


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I also like creating stories and I also tend to base characters off of personality types. The typology I'm currently using right now for my current story is MBTI. 

I voted for everything except Horoscope and Blood Type (and None of the Above). MBTI and Socionics are kind of similar in some aspects, but they are not exactly the same. I suggest that you can choose any typology instrument as long as you only use one all throughout your story and remain consistent. So if you use MBTI, use MBTI through and through. If you use Enneagram, use it all the way.

If you want character variety, I strongly suggest you use Socionics or MBTI.


----------



## Kanzen (Oct 23, 2013)

Just want to share some update about me.

Right now I use colours as basic theme. It's simpler and there's a lot of examples; just observe anime characters. Most of them will act according to their hair colour. Although it's not so consistent, the basic idea is so easy to apply.
Its something like;

Green: Yellow + Blue
Yellow: Hot
Blue: Cold
Green: Hot + Cold
Green: Warm/Cool

I also found some information about MBTI-Colours.

Well, beside colours, I just ask my family and friends to be models for my characters. (Making biodata, like/dislike, etc...).


----------



## Kanzen (Oct 23, 2013)

509087 said:


> Personality through blood type? Never heard of that before. Now I'm curious.


It's popular in Japan.
Just google 'Blood Type Personality'.
Sorry, I'm not allowed to post link yet. (lack of post)


----------

